# Building an udder!



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 9, 2010)

The first udder of this round of kidding has appeared!  I had marked December 16th as Shug's estimated due date, but it could be as early as the first week in December.  She's an NMGA registered Nigerian/pygmy cross and is bred to our ADGA/AGS Nigi buck Pie.  These will be his first kids on the ground and I can't WAIT!  The first wether is reserved, but there may be a doe available.  








Last year's buckling, Mallomar by Helmstead Minis' gorgeous buck Rider:


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 9, 2010)

Always exciting. Good luck!


----------



## warthog (Nov 9, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## helmstead (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## lilhill (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!  The only bummer about her kidding is that she's sooooo lovey in her last 2 months of gestation and I've really been enjoying cuddling her!!  She'll go back to being Miss Bossy the very same day she kids...


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see pictures of the babies and hope for at least one wether for me!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hope her kidding goes well. She's pretty. 

I keep hopefully checking the udders on my girls every feeding time, then have to stop and remind myself that our first babies are not even due until January...I am so ready for babies to play with again!


----------



## RedStickLA (Nov 13, 2010)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## helmstead (Nov 24, 2010)

Ahem...how is Miss Shug doing?  AB?  I cannot wait cannot wait cannot wait to see what they have!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 24, 2010)

I could be dead wrong of course, but my gut tells me 7-10 days on Shug.  AB's looking more like 21 days out.  Shug's rump is looking a little steeper to me today... 

Then on to our ADGA does!!


----------



## helmstead (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 3, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I could be dead wrong of course, but my gut tells me 7-10 days on Shug.


Yup, dead wrong.    Her udder's pretty darned full and if her belly drops any lower it'll drag the ground.  I'll probably jinx myself but I think we're close!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Calliopia (Dec 3, 2010)

Best wishes for an easy kidding and lots of girls.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 13, 2010)

A little birdie told me that Monday the 13th brought the stork to Smithurmond Homestead...!!!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 13, 2010)

Where are the pictures?!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 13, 2010)

He's here!!  This kid hit the ground RUNNING!  He was up and nursing like a pig as fast as I've ever seen!  He's the spitting image of his sire with frosted ears like his dam.  And a moonspot!  This is our Jr. herdsire's first kid on the ground.

Fluffy pics soon!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, sorry to sound naive, but what is considered a "moonspot"?  Any spot?  Or a specific type?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't apologize!  They're roundish spots of a lighter color (grey, cream, tan) overlaid on the base color.  You can see one on the side of the doe in my avatar.  It's just icing.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 13, 2010)

So is the moonspots term applied to only Nigerians, or to other breeds too?  My Nubian has "moonspots" but I've never heard anyone call them that in a Nubian.


----------



## mossyStone (Dec 13, 2010)

I have Nubians with moonspots  


Mossy Stone Farm Home to

Nubains and Pygora's


----------



## helmstead (Dec 13, 2010)

They're all called moonspots, it's a color definition, not breed specific.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, thanks!  Now I can say my new twin girls have moonspots.  Sounds sophisticated!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok...Mrs. Smithurmond...  AB's turn!!  Thinking big time pink!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 14, 2010)

AB MUST wait until Thursday when I can turn Shug out of the kidding stall or it's major scramble time!


----------

